# 280 powder?



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Picked up a very nice Winchester Model 70 featherweight XTR in 280 rem the other day. Ive been reloading for about 10 or so years and have -06, 270, 300, 7mag. I'll be using 140gr Nosler accubonds. Im stuck between powders. Ive had good results in the 06 and 270 with IMR 4350. Ive got some soild data on the 280 and 4350. Doing a google search for a 280 with IMR 4831 doesnt yield much. So I guess im looking for some info on IMR 4831 with a 140. Or should I just stick to the 4350? Thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

pm sent


----------

